# Solved: Nero 7 essentials, can not uninstall



## jayd (Mar 1, 2006)

... Having a problem and so I thought OK I will simply uninstall the NERO 7 Essentials, clean my pc and simply start again. Not too complicated even for me. BUT,,,

I just can not get Nero out of my Add/Remove window.

I went to search and found all sorts of Nero apps going back long before I ever installed this version. I took out everything that said Nero. But again, it's showing up in Add/Remove and looks like it's taken quite a bit of space as well.

Any HELP sure appreciated.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Go here http://www.nero.com/enu/downloads-cleantools.html, download and run the Nero 7 CleanTool.


----------



## jayd (Mar 1, 2006)

Stanley,
Much thanks. It worked. Appreciate the help. Again.

There wasn't any license to get and honestly I didn't want to go into the registry.
But as part of the old saying goes.

*All's well that ends.*

When I went to the Nero site before coming here, I couldn't find the info you gave me. Yet it was a Nero site. ?? What did I miss that I should have caught?
Thanks again.
j


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You're welcome jayd.

The Nero site can be pretty confusing, it seems like no matter where you go you end up on a page that says 'Buy Nero'. It's a lot harder to find their free stuff, part of an evil plan to sell more software 

If you go to the main site and then Support > Downloads, most of the software there is free.


----------

